
SlySoft (makers of AnyDVD) has closed - ValentineC
https://forum.slysoft.com/threads/slysoft-closed.68304/?hn
======
RIMR
Makers of AnyDVD? I thought they were more well known for "Virtual
CloneDrive".

I wonder what "regulatory requirements" caused them to shut their doors.

~~~
turbohz
There's more info here: [https://torrentfreak.com/popular-blu-ray-ripper-
shuts-down-f...](https://torrentfreak.com/popular-blu-ray-ripper-shuts-down-
following-legal-pressure-160224/)

------
elyrly
Used it back in the day, Wonderful duplication tool for CD/DVD

